# Complex issues...



## KateXXXXXX (Jun 14, 2011)

I may need some help here...  Let me describe the situation:

Himself (59), type 1 diabetic: due to lack of exercise had developed small bay window.  Lack of exercise mostly due to flare-ups of prolapsed disk pain, knee pain (suspected arthritis developing) and heel pain (unknown and under investigation).  Usually he's a keen walker (places like the Cairgorms, the Snowdon Horseshoe, etc.  not just a stroll in the park).  Knee arthritis may be as a result of damage caused by an acute and severe attack of gout some years ago (he is on a daily dose of treatment for this).  With good testing and management, his diabetes control is good.  He could do with losing a stone and getting fitter.

Me: 54, with fibromyalgia, IBS, RSI in both shoulders and right wrist, and something long and Latin that basically means I have semi detached kneecaps!  Fibro flares and other issues have meant that my usual swimming program has lapsed.  This last month I have been swimming once a week.  I can manage about 30-40 lengths at present.  I used to do 64 lengths (a mile) in about 50 minutes...  The IBS and the aftermath of 10 years of severe gall bladder disease means that I REALLY have to watch the diet, and can no longer eat much in the way of fats, red meat, red wine is totally off, I have to restrict beer to one or two pints taken slowly (as in over a whole day rather than in an evening), fruit juice is iffy, and I have to be careful about wheat...  My stamina is low.  I shed 5 stone with Weight Watchers a while back, but have allowed 2 to sneak back on again.  I am attending meetings and following the program as best I can.  I think I need to increase the exercise program.

The GMNT: Type 1 dibetic, newly diagnosed, 16, and large!  6'1", built like Jona Lomu, takes an 18" shirt to get it wide enough for his shoulders...  Not the tallest lad in his school year (they be giants!), but one of the more solid.  He could do with shedding a couple of stone.  He did lose 2 stone just before diagnosis, but it's creeping on again, and he wants to get a handle on it.  He also wants to see if he can get fit enough for the World Challenge.

I have neither the time (I may work from home, but I make complex dress and costume projects) nor the energy (thank you, fibro!) to cook 3 different meals.  We come and go at different times, depending on what and where we are.  Sometimes both Himself and I work away from home.  We'll be trying not to both be away at once from here on in, but there may be unavoidable times...

_Positive things:_
We all prefer lean meat to very fatty stuff
We all love salads.
The GMNT is happy to eat loads of veg, as am I.  Himself not so much, but he easily fits in his five a day.
I plan the menu each week, and devise the shopping list from this.  Himself does the shopping.  He doesn't get many things not on the list.  Last one was a power tool from Aldi!  
We eat very few pre-made foods.  Occasional buscuits and ice creams and cans of soup is about all, and I'll make those if I have plenty of warning and time.  I do use cans of tomatoes and beans.

_Negative things:_

The men prefer white bread!
You will NEVER find wholemeal pasta in this house!  it is the invention of the devil.  
I like couscous.  They don't.  Nobody will eat tofu.


Anyone got any food or exercise ideas that would suit us all? I've kinda run out of steam.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 14, 2011)

I'll limit my comments to GMNT / World Challenge expedition issues, as I've been a leader on one, less than 12 months after starting insulin as an adult, and have led on several BSES expeditions, including one with a young man with T1D and another as leader some 8 years after diagnosis. 

The key properties needed on expeditions are endurance (both distance and time walking), load carrying (rucksacks) and good personal administration (keeping kit to hand, with things uou need most often most easily available, not running out of things, not losing things etc) Best way to increase endurance is to walk / cycle as much as possible. Before I did an expedition aged 17, I was attending 6th form college about 1.5 miles from home. I used to cycle, but changed to walking the distance and occasionally coming home at dinner time to increase my miles on foot. I continued to cycle as well, Plus, spent weekends away fell walking, caving, canoeing etc. I also did outdoor activities (canoeing, rock climbing and orienteering) as my physical education option. While games like rugby are good for fitness, what's really important for expeditions is to be able to keep going all day, not just 45 mins at a time. Obviously, if his WCE will include canoeing / kayaking, then he'll need to get some time on the water, too.

By the way, supermarket flavoured cous cous is ideal expedition food - very cheap, lightweight and doesn't take much fuel to cook. Have they tried flavoured cous cous or just plain?


----------

